# Spaghetti Meatballs Questions :P



## keith grima (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys some question about meatballs!!!

1) Do you soak your bread in milk?

2) Do you simmer them in the sauce or just fry and drop for a few minutes?

3) What type of meat should I use, pork or beef?

4) What cut?

5) Any good tips for flavor?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Keith Grima said:


> Hey guys some question about meatballs!!!
> 
> 1) Do you soak your bread in milk? Yes
> 
> ...


Try this recipe, I have made them several times, Mama's Meatballs. Rocco's a Douche but the meatball recipe is solid.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Same answers as above except baking is as good as frying.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I agree with everything Chefbuba said, and will add; when making meatballs for spaghetti, I often like to use a 50/50 blend of ground beef and hot italian sausage.  I still add parm, onion, and a bit of garlic, along with soaked bread and egg and  a bit more s&p.  I always fry my meatballs first, to get a nice crust, add them to my pot of sauce, and then deglaze the pan, that I fried the meatballs in, with some red wine and add that to the sauce also.  It really adds a lot of flavor to the sauce.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Re Meatballs, check this out:

http://www.cheftalk.com/newsearch?search=meatballs


----------



## keith grima (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok guys thanks for the info made some on Friday with pomodoro sauce and they turned out amazing


----------



## virgil (Jan 21, 2016)

Pete said:


> I agree with everything Chefbuba said, and will add; when making meatballs for spaghetti, I often like to use a 50/50 blend of ground beef and hot italian sausage. I still add parm, onion, and a bit of garlic, along with soaked bread and egg and a bit more s&p. I always fry my meatballs first, to get a nice crust, add them to my pot of sauce, and then deglaze the pan, that I fried the meatballs in, with some red wine and add that to the sauce also. It really adds a lot of flavor to the sauce.


Lol.....did we have the same teacher??


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

A friends Italian momma set me straight on meatballs - when you soak the bread don't squeeze the milk out.  This will yield a more tender end product.  If the mix is too loose I'll add enough bread crumbs to tighten it up for handling.  I give mine a quick sear then drain on a rack.  I drain that pan and build my sauce in it then cook the meatballs in the sauce.  I pull them when the pasta is near el-dente then finish the pasta in the sauce and serve with fried bread crumbs (sawdust) for topping.  My sauce takes 40 minutes tops - haven't had a complaint yet.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Keith Grima said:


> Hey guys some question about meatballs!!!
> 
> 1) Do you soak your bread in milk?
> 2) Do you simmer them in the sauce or just fry and drop for a few minutes?
> ...


An oldie, but goodie.

The choice of protein is up to you. There's a place I've heard of that uses wagu beef. Brisket is another of many options.

I mix up my mixture by hand - don't overwork. Roll it into a log, and portion out for even same-size cooking. Then brown in oil for a crust, and simmer in sauce. The seasonings are up to you - your taste. I don't use bread soaked in milk. Too soggy/soft for my taste.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I usually use beef, pork and veal. I soak bread, cheese, onions and garlic together. Chill, using wet hands roll them and right into the sauce. You have to shake the sauce pot a little to get them all to submerge. I sometimes use chix stock and powdered milk to soak


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefbuba said:


> Try this recipe, I have made them several times, Mama's Meatballs. Rocco's a Douche but the meatball recipe is solid.


I hear Rocco's still around. He may be a douche but he's a douche with a heavy bank account.....


----------



## ericslomski (Apr 4, 2016)

1) Do you soak your bread in milk? Yes

2) Do you simmer them in the sauce or just fry and drop for a few minutes? Simmer

3) What type of meat should I use, pork or beef? Beef

4) What cut? Chuck

5) Any good tips for flavor? pepper flakes or cajun seasoning can go long way if you like spicy


----------

